
Are you already Plurking? - paulsb
http://thenextweb.org/2008/06/02/are-you-already-plurking/
======
ojbyrne
The writer says about everybody's mom: "She will never use Twitter, it’s too
complicated for her." Personally I think my mother will never use twitter
because it's too narcissistic for her, and she'd probably be insulted by the
implication that entering text in a text box is too difficult.

I couldn't get past the stupidity and self-importance of that sentence.

~~~
thenextweb
'too complicated' could easily be understood to mean 'you are not smart enough
to understand'. It could also mean 'Why bother, too complicated'. The act of
entering text isn't too difficult for any of our mothers. But 'getting'
twitter is way to complicated for them.

~~~
ojbyrne
Then perhaps it needs a rewrite that doesn't insult everyone's mom. "Your mom
is unlikely to grok twitter..."

~~~
thenextweb
Good point. My mother is on Twitter and I wouldn't want to disrespect her.
Check the updated post...

------
josefresco
Twitter thrives on the modern "Cult of Celebrity" idea. The reason Arrington
and Scoble have so many followers and love Twitter so much is evidence of this
fact.

My favorite analogy for these types of personalities would be if one of your
friends in high school got a really hot, older girlfriend. Instead of living
the high life (we all imagine) and going to older more sophisticated parties
he brings his hot GF to your buddies basement to hang with you and your
buddies instead. The point being he adores the attention lavished upon him in
your basement more than the actual lifestyle that the hotty GF brings.
Calacanis is another perfect example of this.

------
cousin_it
Well-orchestrated PR wave for a me-too texting karma fest. Having started out
from sharing academic papers, the Web is slowly converging towards users'
actual desires.

